# Norton Keeps Deleting a Program



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

For some reason (probably since a new update or something) Norton Internet Security has labeled a program I use for managing wallpapers as a high risk virus and keeps automatically quarantining it.

At first I thought the file might be corrupt. I've been using it for years without Norton doing anything to it. Then however I connected my external hard drive to take out the backup of the program I had in there which hadn't been touched in years and Norton quarantined that as well.

I keep going into the quarantine and restoring the exe file but as soon as I do Norton puts it right back in. The only thing I've been able to do so far is leave Auto Protect turned off but I know that Norton will probably delete the file again when it does one of its automatic scans (which I cannot take off of auto).

I'm trying to find a way to make Norton ignore that file for all time but it only lets you do that for low-risk items and this program has been defined as high-risk.

Most people would tell me to just get rid of Norton but I haven't been able to find virus protection software that's as effective without being so forceful and taking up so many system resources.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

RedSwirl said:


> . . . Most people would tell me to just get rid of Norton. . .



Hi. . .

I would be at the top of that list without a doubt - re: Norton Internet Security (NIS) and certainly Norton 360. The a/v I don't necessarily have a problem with. It is the 8 or 10 or 12 (lost count) start-up programs that NIS, KIS, MIS, etc... all of the Internet security suites have for such idiotic things as to tell you have 267 days remaining until your subscription runs out. And Live Update - runs sometimes every 15 minutes according to the hundreds of system logs that I have seen.

Anyway, this is an interesting topic to me, as I recently checked out my mom's Vista laptop given to her at Christmas, only to be rather shocked to see her wallpaper that I installed on December 24, 2007, flagged as an infected file. 

But that virus scan was first done by AVG 8, then by ESET NOD32 (my favorite - a giant w/ a very small system footprint). I recall both gave me the option to declare it safe or not - but neither simply quarantined it. I left it on the system. What is interesting to me here is that the wallpaper file had never been flagged before last week by a multitude of on-line scanners that I have run on that system.

As for Norton, I don't know what to tell you about it - is there no setting or choice to allow you to keep the wallpaper file? Did you try another scanner just to see if it is something in the Norton virus definition?

I can only suggest that you go through their help files or tutorial area to see if such an option exists.

You may also want to run some on-line a/v scans against it to see what they come up with.

ESET
Kaspersky
Trend Micro (of HJT fame)
McAfee

Sorry that I could not be of more help on this, but I do not use Norton.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Kage_61 (Mar 16, 2008)

If its a legal version of norton (i dont blame you if it isnt) talk to one of there tech support representatives online

I have norton, i like it it doesnt really bother me. However i know how to allow programs through the firewall but not files.


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Kage_61 said:


> If its a legal version of norton (i dont blame you if it isnt) talk to one of there tech support representatives online
> 
> I have norton, i like it it doesnt really bother me. However i know how to allow programs through the firewall but not files.


The file I'm trying to allow through is an exe file, so any advice would be helpful.


----------



## Michael York (Nov 3, 2007)

RedSwirl said:


> The file I'm trying to allow through is an exe file, so any advice would be helpful.


Hi RedSwirl,

This is Mike from the Norton Authorized Support Team.

You can add the program you are trying to allow to the Exclusions list in Norton Internet Security so that it does not get scanned and labeled as being "high risk."

1. Open Norton Internet Security and select the "Norton Internet Security" tab at the top of the window.

2. Click on "Settings" and then "Auto-Protect" and choose "Configure."

3. On the left pane of the window select "Exclusions."

4. Click on "New" and then navigate to the executable file you wish to exclude from scanning. After you have added the file click the "Apply" and then "OK" buttons.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## RedSwirl (Feb 7, 2007)

Cool. That worked. Thanks.

I'll probably continue putting up with Norton until I have the time and money to seriously shop for anti-virus software. I kinda just got Norton because a free years of it comes with Windows.


----------



## Geekgirl (Jan 1, 2005)

A free year ??? Most new systems will give you 30, 60 or a 90 day subscription. Then you must subscribe in order to receive new definitions. Most people let this lapse and find themselves infected with viruses/trojans.



> Most people would tell me to just get rid of Norton but I haven't been able to find virus protection software that's as effective without being so forceful and taking up so many system resources.


You need to take a look at NOD32
Your best defense against viruses, trojans and other forms of malware-and the top choice for IT professionals. Powered by the ThreatSense® engine with advanced heuristics, which blocks far more unknown threats than the competition.


----------

